# New PT-845



## graydw1

Anyone else have one? Having a hard time finding a holster other than a generic one.


----------



## benzuncle

*Welcome!*

You are funny! I haven't even been able to find a PT-845 much less a holster! Nice looking firearm. By the looks of the target, you haven't fired it yet or your sights need a little tweakin'. :mrgreen: Could you share with us the type of sights installed at the factory? Congrats and welcome to the forum.


----------



## PaulT228

I was looking to get a PT 845 after I bought my 24/7 Pro. But after reading the horrible stories about Taurus (mainly their customer service) I stopped looking. I figure I was one of the blessed :smt083 fewed that got one with no problems!!!

Anyway, put a few more rounds through the gun and give us some feed back :smt023


----------



## graydw1

It shoots great straight out of the box. Sights are drift-adjustable dovetail rear; dovetailed front; three-dot.

http://www.shootingtimes.com/handgun_reviews/ST_taurusbigboredblft_200812/index.html


----------



## Torkwrench

That's a sweet piece you got there bro!!! Nice! I'd like to know how it shoots. I posted a thread about the new PT709 but as usual got no response. I didn't even know they made the PT845 like you have. I'd love to have one to compliment my Springfield XD9 and my 2 Taurus 24/7's in both .45 and .40.


----------



## babs

That is a nice lookin' piece, I agree. Looks a lot like it'd be worth it to try out a couple different 24/7 holsters.. The slide looks pretty close.


----------



## benzuncle

PaulT228, you are not "one of the few". There are plenty of us that have looked past the naysayers and purchased a Taurus and have zero complaints. My PT-145 has more than 1500 rounds through it. *Nadaproblemwithit*.


----------



## rman

PaulT228 - Nice find! I read the ST article, but assumed they were months (years?) down the road like some of the PT1911 models we've been promised. You won't find me bad-mouthing Taurus. I had a Mil-Pro 745 and it was great. I had one problem with it and sent it back to Taurus. I later discovered that I had caused the problem myself when I reassembled it. They fixed it and it never missed a lick after that. The factory turn around was pretty slow, but they did a good job. Wish I still had it! I still have a Taurus PT1911 and have been very happy with it. Please give us a range report on this gun. It looks like a keeper.


----------



## PaulT228

Glad to hear there are plenty of happy Taurus owners out there besides myself :smt023. Tell you the truth, out of my 4 handguns (SW M&P, Ruger SR9, XD, and Taurus 24/7 pro) I have the taurus is my favorite! I'm deffernently interested in the PT-845 as a CCW. 

Graydw1- How much did you purchase you PT 845 for?


----------



## graydw1

$550 at Hero-Gear.com


----------



## J_B

The Fobus SP11B should work very nicely. 
*It also fits the PT145* 








Check the pics of the Blackhawk Serpa made for Sig Pro 2022 that both the PT145 and 24/7 9mm duo tome seem to love as well.


----------



## troy

just bought one and cant find a good one either.


----------



## graydw1

Just bought a Fobus paddle holster for a Glock 29/30. Fits pretty well, really comfortable.


----------



## easher

graydw1 said:


> $550 at Hero-Gear.com


$475.00 at budsgunshop.com


----------



## longbow48

*need some info on 845*

After reading about this pistol I am really interested in purchasing one. though no dealer around me has one and the dales clerk at our Cabela's had no clue ehat pistol this was. Because I have small hands and I know that it comes with 3 differnet grip attachments I need some info before I buy it. Can any one that has one please measure the width of the grip (side to side) as well as front to back. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Big_Bayou_Hooter

easher said:


> $475.00 at budsgunshop.com


Same here for mine from Buds. I've had mine since last November and it's a fine shooting piece. My buddy likes it better than my new Sig P250 in a .45 and my Glock 23.


----------



## djy71280

*Don't Buy Taurus!*

I purchased a Taurus pt 845. The very first time I went out to shoot it, the gun did not fire. Talk about disappointed. So I did what anyone would have done, I contacted Taurus customer support. After five attempts each resulting in a 25-30 minute hold time, i was finally able to reach some one who I thought would be able to help me. Boy was I wrong. Not only was the person on the phone very rude, but they told me i had owned the gun for two years when it had only been a few months. The service rep. said there was nothing they could do for me and i would just have to pay to have it shipped and fixed. ????? so much for lifetime warranty. I guess i am trying to say that the gun seemed nice in the store and in all the articles, but when I got it, it was little more than a fancy paper weight. I plan to take the gun to a local gunsmith, get it fixed, sell it and never purchase another Taurus fire arm as long as I live, and i urge every one who reads this to do the same. Sure, not all Taurus firearms are pieces of junk, but when it comes time to deal with a broken firearm, you'll regret buying a Taurus.


----------



## Numbskull

*PT 800 series holster*

itacdefense.com has holsters for the 800 series. I haven't bought one yet but I am thinking about it. They look nice and priced fair.


----------



## Pistolshot

i've owned a Taurus PT100 for 17 years without a misfire or misfeed. So, when I returned from Iraq in 2004, I purchased a 24/7 in .45. I have shot thousands of rounds through it over the years without one problem and keep a 2" group at 15 and 20 yds firing as fast as I can reaquire the target in my sights. I recently purchased a Beretta 8045 and can't keep an 8" group firing in the same manner. I knock the center out of the target with the Beretta 92 on the Marine Corps Range. I thought I'd fire just as well with this Beretta. I am getting better, but, I think the shorter barrel is a killer. I just know that I shoot dead on with my Taurus .40 and my Taurus 24/7 .45. And, along with confidence in your weapon (which I definately have), this is what matters. When I carry, I take the Taurus with me and leave the Beretta at home, which upsets me because I love shooting the military Berettas!

Update. Just sold the Beretta 8045 and picked up a Sig P220 for increased accuracy. Still have the Taurus 24/7!!


----------



## texassoldier

This is an awesome weapon, (mine is pt 840 - same size weapon) Okay, I don't know if you are in an open carry state or and Carry and Conceal state like Texas. If you are carry and conceal, I just aquired the perfect holster. It is called Lighteningwear. It has velcro straps that fasten around your waist, but you wear it under your pants around your hips in in the front is a padded holster that covers your groin like a kind of jock strap.. your pt 845 goes in the pocket on that front part and the magazines go in the adjoining pocket. You fasten your pants, and it does not print the gun even at that size (it can carry a 1911). When you are walking around, no one generally looks at your crotch, but if they did, if anything they would only think you were well endowed. But you can squat, pick your knees up, wrestle with your kids down on the carpet and drive in your car comfortably.. After a while, you will even forget you have it on.. It is called a Smart Carry Holster and it is made by lightening wear. I got mine for 35.00. And in my opinion, it is worth more than that.. And the draw is very quick with some practice!! Check out SmartCarry - Concealed Gun Holsters !!!


----------



## Leo

PaulT228 said:


> I was looking to get a PT 845 after I bought my 24/7 Pro. But after reading the horrible stories about Taurus (mainly their customer service) I stopped looking. I figure I was one of the blessed :smt083 fewed that got one with no problems!!!
> 
> Anyway, put a few more rounds through the gun and give us some feed back :smt023


You're not the only one, I'm happy to say that







. I have several Taurus pistols (3 of them are in .45 ACP including my favorite ccw PT145) and I've never had any problems with them except I had FTExtract problem with the PT145 mags and Taurus replaced the mags in just 2 weeks. I just got a black OSS .45 from Bud's for $327 shipped plus $20 FFL. This gun is also awesome!

Congrats on the excellent PT-845, OP!


----------



## chefgrif

*Looking for a left handed holster for my pt-845*

Hi, I was seeing if anyone had any leads on a left handed holster for my pt 845? I got it last summer at a gun show. Really like it! Had some issues on it, shooting low & to the right. It was just me and how I was pulling the trigger. Had some help from some guys down at the range with this. Have put about 800 rounds through it. Really like the gun overall. Thanks for any help with my holster hunt


----------



## gunnysarge0326

IMI has left hand paddle holsters for the PT845


----------

